# Rockler custom made



## pci (Sep 12, 2010)

Forgive me if this has been adressed already ,But the other night I was thumbing through a rockler catalog when I noticed An add in the back . BUILD YOUR WOODWORKING BUSINESS. Learn how at rocklercustom made.com Has anyone done this ? I tried to watch the video but with my two year old yelling at me it was hard to hear. I would love to expand my woodworking and try new things ,I've tried craigslist but no futrue their. Please if anyone has experince with this let me know .


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I know what is like to be a woodworker and I know what it is like to own a small business. Personally, I would never combine the two.

There are very few typical woodworking projects that you can sell at a price that provides a sufficient profit margin.


----------



## pci (Sep 12, 2010)

I've made a bedroom set for my son and my sister in law , Toys boxes for all my neices and my son , Wine boxes ,jewerly boxes . I wouldn't say I'm advanced but I would like to get their . I want to try some bent laimation projects along with I just start to work with veneer . I'm not trying to make aliving doing this Although I would love to get out of my current job as a corrections officer . I want to make a little extra on the side to buy more tools and exotic woods for myself


----------

